# Shot not going off?



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

When reaching full draw and anchored, you need to pre load your thumb on the trigger. This takes many shots to learn the proper preload. Your not pulling with your shoulders. You need to have a slight reach with the draw arm toward the target. Pull your draw elbow straight back. This will engage the right rhomboid (if your right handed). You will learn over time how to engage your back in the shot. This will eventually turn into what some call "dynamic" tension. The explosion should (the shot) be caused by abuild up of pressure. This should be a conscious start and a subconscious finish. 

As you start to engage your back (elbow straight back) this should cause the trigger to pull into your thumb setting it off

Clear as mud?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAyMA_VpgOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

You might not be engaging the proper muscles to execute proper back tension. Your DL might be a little too long. You're thinking about it too much. You're not pushing and pulling with your back muscles. Attach yourself to someone who can watch you and knows something about BT, so they can help you.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Could the problem be that my DL is too short? Too short so the Back muscles can't work? I know the feeling of too long, and my C4 isn't long.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Dude,

check your "D" loop as well and make sure it's NEW and smooth. Any fraying can cause it to bind up and not allow the jaws to open on your release.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

D loop has been replaced a few weeks ago. There is no fraying on it.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

Get on the blank bale and practice getting that "personal feel" of releasing the arrow via back tension, it takes a lot of repetitions. Do not think you got it then go and try to shoot nickles at 40 yd. Practice to the point where you can't get it wrong!


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

keep your bow arm shoulder down if your shoulder is up it does not allow your back side you to rotate freely. Try it in practice both ways youll see how much quicker your shot will go off with your draw shoulder down. You may not think your shoulder is up but if your having trouble rotating i'll bet it is. Have someone watch you and take pics or video.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is an old thread with a response from one of the best target archers ever:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=88410

It might help you.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

condude4 said:


> I have a Carter Jus B Cuz, and a Mathews Conquest 4. I get back to full draw and anchor in, but when I try to pull with my shoulders nothing happens? I am a little confused on how your shoulder pull can make the thumb tighten or move into the trigger. If anyone can clarify this it will be much appreciated .



Have you tried tinkering around with sensitivity of the release?

And as a side note... I have the Carter Just Cuz.... not sure if yours has the same bulky barrel as mine does/did... but try switching it out with a smaller one... might help with the notion that your thumb just wraps around the barrel.... and it's a pull-through action that gets the release to go off. It's not just the squeezing of your shoulders.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

listen to sub. hes got it rite concude..:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------

